# Schnellen Laptop zum Arbeiten



## TheCrazyLex (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo, 
ich suche ein Notebook zum Arbeiten.

Ich dachte zuerst ich hätte mein Notebook gefunden... 

Das Lenovo G710 (mit i7)  passt eigentlich sehr gut. Das einzige Problem ist die SSHD. Ich halte  nicht viel von diesen Stücken. Ich hätte eigentlich schon gerne was mit ssd (egal wie gross)  und HDD. 


Also nochmal  um alles zu verallgemeinern:

Meine Vorgaben :


- 8GB RAM
- i7 HQ oder MQ (kein U!!!) Haswell
- am besten wie gesagt ssd und festplatte einzeln
- Die integrierte Grafikeinheit reicht
- OS muss nicht vorinstalliert sein

Edit: Usb 3 wäre top

Budget ist allerhöchstens 750€ vorzugsweise 700€


Ich danke euch allen das ihr euch die Mühe macht mir zu helfen! 




Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
TheCrazyLex


----------



## iTzZent (4. Januar 2015)

Lenovo G710, Core i7-4702MQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, Windows 8.1 (59434063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4702MQ, 4x 2.20GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 1TB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce 820M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1600x900, glare • Anschlüsse:  1x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n, Bluetoooth 4.0  • Cardreader: 2in1 • Webcam: 2.0 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows  8.1 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 4400mAh • Gewicht: 2.90kg • Besonderheiten:  Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*699,-

*Wie du siehst, gibt es das Gerät auch mit normaler HDD. Grosser Nachteil ist allerdings das glänzende Display mit einer recht popligen Auflösung.

Alternativ:
Lenovo IdeaPad Z710, Core i7-4710MQ, 8GB RAM, 500GB SSHD (59434378) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4710MQ, 4x 2.50GHz • RAM: 8GB  (1x 8GB) • Festplatte: 500GB SSHD (8GB SSD-Cache) • optisches Laufwerk:  DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: Intel HD Graphics 4600 (IGP), HDMI • Display:  17.3", 1920x1080, glare • Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, LAN •  Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 5in1 • Webcam:  1.0 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 4  Zellen • Gewicht: 2.90kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, beleuchtete  Tastatur • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*699,-

*
Hier aber wieder mit SSHD, dafür aber mit FullHD Display, aber auch glänzend. Der Prozessor wird auch deutlich wärmer wie der i7-4702MQ (37W vs 47W)

Muss es 17.3" sein ? Weder beim G710 noch beim Z710 lässt sich eine SSD nachrüsten... wenn dann nur durch das wegfallen des optischen Laufwerkes.


Meine Empfehlung, aber auch etwas teuer:
MSI GP60-2PEi781FD (0016GH-SKU93) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4720HQ, 4x 2.60GHz • RAM: 8GB  (1x 8GB) • Festplatte: 1TB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL •  Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce 840M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080,  non-glare • Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN  802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 3in1 (SD/SDHC/SDXC) • Webcam:  0.9 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen •  Gewicht: 2.40kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre (Pickup&Return)
*ab 759,-

*Deutlich besseres Gerät dank grosser Wartungsklappe, wodurch man es schnell und einfach reinigen kann. Auch das nachrüsten ist dank mSATA Slot problemlos möglich.


----------



## TheCrazyLex (4. Januar 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Lenovo G710, Core i7-4702MQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, Windows 8.1 (59434063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4702MQ, 4x 2.20GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 1TB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce 820M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1600x900, glare • Anschlüsse:  1x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n, Bluetoooth 4.0  • Cardreader: 2in1 • Webcam: 2.0 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows  8.1 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 4400mAh • Gewicht: 2.90kg • Besonderheiten:  Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
> *699,-
> 
> ...




Hey, 
ich danke dir sehr für die ausführliche Antwort! 


Zum G710 mit reiner HDD:

Mein Problem ist dass SSHDs in meinen Augen nur knapp besser sind als HDDs. 

Deswegen will ich ein Model mit HDD und SSD (falls es sowas mit meinen Vorgaben gibt) 

Zum anderen Lenovo:

Der ist auch  top und in meinen Augen wohl ähnlich gut wie das G710. 



Zum MSI:


Hier ist das Problem, das eine tolle Gaming Grafikkarte und Gaming Tastatur dabei sind, welche ich nicht brauche... Es treibt auch den Preis in die Höhe. Angenommen ich könnte es mir noch leisten diesen für 759€ zu kaufen, dann müsste ich noch eine SSD kaufen. Das wäre dann insgesamt zu teuer... 



Achja 15 Zoll gehen natürlich auch völlig klar  




Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
TheCrazyLex


----------



## iTzZent (4. Januar 2015)

Naja, dein Problem ist, das du unbedingt einen vollwertigen i7 der Haswell Generation willst, da bleibt nicht viel Auswahl bei den Geräten.

Dieses Gerät wäre aus der Ivy Bridge Generation z.b. sehr interessant:
Lenovo G700, Core i7-3632QM, 4GB RAM, 500GB, FreeDOS (59409263) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-3632QM, 4x 2.20GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB SSHD (8GB SSD-Cache) • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW  DL • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GT 720M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3",  1600x900, glare • Anschlüsse: 1x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, LAN • Wireless:  WLAN 802.11b/g/n, Bluetoooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 2in1 • Webcam: 2.0  Megapixel • Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 4400mAh • Gewicht:  2.90kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*ab 549,-*

Sicherlich es hat nur 4GB Ram und nur eine 500GB HDD, aber da es ca. 200Euro unter deinem Budget liegt, sollte das ehr kein Problem sein. Geräte inkl SSD wirst du in der Preisklasse mit Sicherheit nicht finden.

Hier mal noch eine Alternative:
Acer Aspire V3-772G-747a8G75Makk, GeForce GT 750M, WXGA++, glare, Windows 8 (NX.M8SEG.028) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4702MQ, 4x 2.20GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 750GB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik:  NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M, 4GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1600x900, glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 5in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen, 4400mAh •  Gewicht: 3.20kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie:  zwei Jahre
*699,-

*Ich bin zwar absolut kein Acer Fan, aber in deinem Fall passt das Gerät recht gut. Normale HDD, ein freier Slot für eine normale SSD (via Adapter), einer für eine mSATA SSD, 8GB Ram und nen 17.3" Display.


----------



## TheCrazyLex (4. Januar 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Naja, dein Problem ist, das du unbedingt einen vollwertigen i7 der Haswell Generation willst, da bleibt nicht viel Auswahl bei den Geräten.
> 
> Dieses Gerät wäre aus der Ivy Bridge Generation z.b. sehr interessant:
> Lenovo G700, Core i7-3632QM, 4GB RAM, 500GB, FreeDOS (59409263) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Hallo, 
auf Ivy Bridge habe ich wirklich keine Lust... 
Aber der zweite ist wirklich eine Überlegung wert...

Edit : Ich habe mir gerade die Geizhals Seite angeschaut und es sieht so aus als würde der nicht für 700€ zu haben sein, da der erste Verkäufer (quelle.de) tot ist und der nächste schon 100€ teurer ist... 


Zusatz:

ich sehe grade das es nicht wirklich was passendes gibt... selbst wenn ich mich auf einen i5 M einlassen würde... 


Sollte ich vllt doch einen i7U (der eigentlich auf dem Niveau von einem i3m ist)  nehmen und dann eine SSD und HDD nehmen? 


Was glaubt ihr Experten? 

Lohnt es sich so ein CPU "downgrade"  zu machen nur um eine SSD zu haben? 


Danke! 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
TheCrazyLex


----------



## iTzZent (4. Januar 2015)

Mein Tip: ganz klar ein Ivy Bridge i7. Der ist kaum langsamer wie die Haswell Generation, aber deutlich schneller wie irgendwelchen popligen i3 oder i5 Prozessoren.

Aber auch sowas ist nicht unineressant: DELL Precision M4600, QuadCore i7 2820QM 4 x 2,3GHz, Full HD 15,6 ZOLL | eBay Hier ein Testbericht mit etwas grösserer Ausstattung.


----------



## TheCrazyLex (4. Januar 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Mein Tip: ganz klar ein Ivy Bridge i7. Der ist kaum langsamer wie die Haswell Generation, aber deutlich schneller wie irgendwelchen popligen i3 oder i5 Prozessoren.
> 
> Aber auch sowas ist nicht unineressant: DELL Precision M4600, QuadCore i7 2820QM 4 x 2,3GHz, Full HD 15,6 ZOLL | eBay Hier ein Testbericht mit etwas grösserer Ausstattung.



Ich glaube dir ja! 

Aber... Ich will jetzt eigentlich nicht jetzt anfangen den neuen Laptop auseinanderzunehmen und da was einzubauen... 



Was ist deiner Meinung nach wichtiger ein i7 MQ mit SSHD oder ein i7U mit SSD und HDD?


----------



## Abductee (4. Januar 2015)

Was arbeitest du denn mit dem Laptop?
Pauschal würd ich sagen ein i3 reicht völlig aus, dafür lieber eine große SSD nehmen.

Ohne die Anwendung zu kennen ist einen i7 zu nehmen Geldverschwendung.


----------



## iTzZent (4. Januar 2015)

Bei den meisten Geräten musst du nichts auseinander nehmen, da musst du nur die Revisionsklappe entfernen und deine SSD/Ram nachrüsten. Du zahlst stets enorm viel drauf, wenn die Hersteller schon eine SSD verbauen oder halt mehr Ram verbauen. 

Kennst du eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen MQ und HQ bei der Haswell Generation ? MQ = gesockelt und austauschbar und HQ = fest verlötet und nicht austauschbar. Von der reinen Performance nehmen sich die Versionen rein gar nichts. Die Prozessoren mit einer 2 am Ende besitzen übrigens nur 37W TDP, alle mit 0 am Ende besitzen 47W. Dies gilt auch für die Ivy Bridge Generation, nur mit jeweils 2W weniger.

Ein i7 der U Serie ist kaum schneller als ein i5 der H/M Serie (H = verlötet, M = gesockelt). 

Ich würde stets eine reine SSD bevorzugen.


----------



## TheCrazyLex (4. Januar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was arbeitest du denn mit dem Laptop?
> Pauschal würd ich sagen ein i3 reicht völlig aus, dafür lieber eine große SSD nehmen.
> 
> Ohne die Anwendung zu kennen ist einen i7 zu nehmen Geldverschwendung.



Hallo, 
ich möchte eine sehr hohe Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit! 
Und CPU ist nunmal auch dafür verantwortlich. 

Deswegen mindestens einen i5 ohne U


----------



## iTzZent (4. Januar 2015)

Was arbeitest du denn mit dem Gerät ? Die CPU ist nicht unbedingt immer für eine hohe Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit verantwortlich.... vieles übernimmt der Datenträger und halt der Ram. In meinem HTPC steckt ein Celeron 1037U mit 2x1.7Ghz, 6GB RAM und eine 128GB SSD. Man kann problemlos und schnell mit dem Gerät arbeiten.


----------



## TheCrazyLex (4. Januar 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Was arbeitest du denn mit dem Gerät ? Die CPU ist nicht unbedingt immer für eine hohe Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit verantwortlich.... vieles übernimmt der Datenträger und halt der Ram. In meinem HTPC steckt ein Celeron 1037U mit 2x1.7Ghz, 6GB RAM und eine 128GB SSD. Man kann problemlos und schnell mit dem Gerät arbeiten.



Ich möchte viele Programme gleichzeitig offen haben, Office nutzen, will das Programme schnell starten (Browser)


----------



## TheCrazyLex (4. Januar 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Geräten musst du nichts auseinander nehmen, da musst du nur die Revisionsklappe entfernen und deine SSD/Ram nachrüsten. Du zahlst stets enorm viel drauf, wenn die Hersteller schon eine SSD verbauen oder halt mehr Ram verbauen.
> 
> Kennst du eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen MQ und HQ bei der Haswell Generation ? MQ = gesockelt und austauschbar und HQ = fest verlötet und nicht austauschbar. Von der reinen Performance nehmen sich die Versionen rein gar nichts. Die Prozessoren mit einer 2 am Ende besitzen übrigens nur 37W TDP, alle mit 0 am Ende besitzen 47W. Dies gilt auch für die Ivy Bridge Generation, nur mit jeweils 2W weniger.
> 
> ...



Das mit H und M wusste ich. Das Q steht für Quad Core und eigentlich wollte ich einen Quad Core i7. 

Lässt sich eventuell was mit i7 oder i5 ohne U, 8gb Ram, mind. 500gb HDD und msata Platz finden.  Es sollte dann eins sein wo mans leicht austauschen kann, sollte dann auch zusammen mit einer ssd max. 750€ kosten


----------



## iTzZent (4. Januar 2015)

Dafür reicht schon ein i5 der Sandy Bridge Generation... einen i3 würde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen, da dem der Turbo fehlt. Dazu denn noch eine anständige SSD ab 256GB und du kommst bestens mit dem Gerät klar.

Bei wichtigen Sachen wie dem Display oder der Verarbeitung sollte man allerdings nicht sparen. Wenn du verknüftig mit dem Gerät arbeiten willst, sollte es auf jeden Fall ein mattes Display mit mind. 1600x900 sein.

Sowas ist schon ein perfektes Beispiel für ein reines Arbeitstier, welches auch noch lange hält: Verkaufe ThinkPad T520 (Nvidia) - i5 2520M + ThinkPad Mini Dock Plus Series 3


----------



## TheCrazyLex (4. Januar 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Dafür reicht schon ein i5 der Sandy Bridge Generation... einen i3 würde ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen, da dem der Turbo fehlt. Dazu denn noch eine anständige SSD ab 256GB und du kommst bestens mit dem Gerät klar.
> 
> Bei wichtigen Sachen wie dem Display oder der Verarbeitung sollte man allerdings nicht sparen. Wenn du verknüftig mit dem Gerät arbeiten willst, sollte es auf jeden Fall ein mattes Display mit mind. 1600x900 sein.
> 
> Sowas ist schon ein perfektes Beispiel für ein reines Arbeitstier, welches auch noch lange hält: Verkaufe ThinkPad T520 (Nvidia) - i5 2520M + ThinkPad Mini Dock Plus Series 3



Sieht sehr gut aus, leider schon verkauft, ohne Garantie und... Der Prozessor, ich will einen Haswell... Ich weiß du sagst jetzt der Sandy Bridge ist genauso gut... Aber ich will Haswell!

Hast du vllt noch was anderes gefunden? 


Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch einmal Danke sagen, da die Vorschläge immer top sind!


Edit: Diese Variante mit i5

Lenovo G710 Notebook, IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i5, 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll), 1000 GB Speicher, 8192 MB DDR3-RAM online kaufen | OTTO


Ist da ein msata platz frei?


----------



## iTzZent (4. Januar 2015)

Nein, bei den billigen G und Z Serien gibt es keinen mSATA Slot. Abgesehen davon gibt es bei Lenovo eh kein mSATA mehr, der wurde, wenn vorhanden, durch den aktuellen M.2 ersetzt, meistens in der 2242 Variante.

Ein extrem interessantes Gerät wäre für dich ggf. das Thinkpad Edge E540. Dies gibt es in unzähligen Versionen, aber die beste für dich scheint mir diese zu sein:
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540, Core i5-4210M, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (20C600JAGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4210M, 2x 2.60GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 1TB HDD • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GT 740M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 0.9 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen • Gewicht: 2.46kg •  Besonderheiten: Fingerprint-Reader, Nummernblock, Pointing Stick •  Herstellergarantie: ein Jahr
*649,-*

Für 579,- gibt es das Gerät ohne GT740M (Intel GPU), 4GB Ram und 500GB HDD. Ich denke mal, das die o.g. Version daher besser ist. Die Nvidia GPU kommt nur dann zum Einsatz, wenn du sie brauchst... Die  i7-4702MQ Version kostet denn schonwieder 800Euro.

Da hast du alles... eine anständige, sparsame, CPU, 8GB Ram, 1TB HDD, ein freier M.2 2242 Slot, eine anständige Grafikkarte (auch wenn sie nicht gebraucht wird...), ein mattes FullHD Display, eine sehr vernüftigte Verarbeitung und perfekte Eingabegeräte. Des weiteren besitzt das Gerät eine grosse Wartungsklappe, so das man an alle Komponenten schnell und einfach ran kommt, auch an den Lüfter !

Hier ein Bild von der baugleichen Intel Version (bei der Nvidia Version gibt es denn links neben dem Lüfter halt die Grafikkarte mit einer extra Heatpipe).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passende SSDs ab 120GB findest du hier: Solid State Drives (SSD) mit KapazitÃ¤t ab 120GB, Formfaktor: M.2 2242 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nicht wundern, davon gibt es noch nicht so viele, da der M.2 Slot noch nicht lange auf dem Markt ist.

Einen Testbericht zu dem Gerät (in der i7 Version) findest du hier: Test Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E540 20C6003AGE Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## TheCrazyLex (4. Januar 2015)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Nein, bei den billigen G und Z Serien gibt es keinen mSATA Slot. Abgesehen davon gibt es bei Lenovo eh kein mSATA mehr, der wurde, wenn vorhanden, durch den aktuellen M.2 ersetzt, meistens in der 2242 Variante.
> 
> Ein extrem interessantes Gerät wäre für dich ggf. das Thinkpad Edge E540. Dies gibt es in unzähligen Versionen, aber die beste für dich scheint mir diese zu sein:
> Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540, Core i5-4210M, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (20C600JAGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Hallo, 
ich danke dir vielmals! 
Das scheint die vernünftigste Variante zu sein! 

Und ein Fingerabdrucksensor auch sehr praktisch! 



Danke! 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
TheCrazyLex


----------



## Abductee (4. Januar 2015)

TheCrazyLex schrieb:


> Und ein Fingerabdrucksensor auch sehr praktisch!


Das glauben die Meisten. 
Nachdem sie aber realisiert haben das man dafür einen Passwortcontainer pflegen muss, verwenden den nur wenige Leute.
(Bei jeder Passwortänderung muss der dazugehörige Login auch im Fingerprint-Programm geändert werden)


----------



## LexLex1990 (4. Januar 2015)

Ich hab in letzter Zeit viel im Internet gelesen weil ich mir auch so ein ähnliches Notebook wie du kaufen will und bin dann auf das HP Probook 450G2 gestoßen. 
Das kostet mit matten FHD Display ein wenig über 600 Euro.
Wenn du dann noch eine SSD nachrüstest sollte es für dich perfekt sein. 
Hat zwar nur i5 4210U aber das sollte doch zum arbeiten komplett ausreichen. ?


----------



## TheCrazyLex (5. Januar 2015)

LexLex1990 schrieb:


> Ich hab in letzter Zeit viel im Internet gelesen weil ich mir auch so ein ähnliches Notebook wie du kaufen will und bin dann auf das HP Probook 450G2 gestoßen.
> Das kostet mit matten FHD Display ein wenig über 600 Euro.
> Wenn du dann noch eine SSD nachrüstest sollte es für dich perfekt sein.
> Hat zwar nur i5 4210U aber das sollte doch zum arbeiten komplett ausreichen. ?



Hallo, 
Ich halte nichts von Prozessoren mit U Anhang, da sie sehr viel schwächer sind als die mit M/H


Dürfte aber eigentlich ausreichen. 


Man sollte halt wissen das i5U nicht gleich i5 ist


----------



## Zocker_Boy (5. Januar 2015)

Schau dir mal den hier an, bei notebookcheck kommt der ganz gut weg:
Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7-791G-580M (NX.MQSEG.016) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hat nen schnellen i5 und ein gutes IPS Display.

Mit serienmäßig eingbebauter SSD wirst du in der Preisklasse mit Haswell nichts finden ...


----------



## LexLex1990 (5. Januar 2015)

Dafür sind sie halt auch Strom sparender und der Akku hält dadurch länger


----------

